# Poison Ivy



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Deer dont get poison ivy. " They actually eat it year round, often perfering it to other food because of its high protein content." Bill Heavey

one would never think.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually poison ivy is harmful to those who cannot handle the alkaloid they have. If you can handle it or neutralize it then you are able to eat it. If you cannot well then you get the itch. Deer well it would need to be looked at if they have the ability to digest it with no affect to them.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder why there's no deer around where I hunt at then. All we have for ground forage is clover and poison ivy.


----------

